# Did Mozart and Beethoven actually meet?



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I need some hard info. All the info I came across seems to be shallow anecdotes. Did Mozart ever wrote in a diary about meeting Beethoven, or was the supposed comment he made about Beethoven simply a myth?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/haben-sich-mozart-und-beethoven-getroffen

Supposing you can read German... No hard proof though.


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

It's known that Beethoven had a brief encounter with Mozart in Vienna, 1787. His mother died at that time so he had to return home. He went to Vienna three years later but had to make to with Haydn (although I think there is more of Haydn in Beethoven's music than any other composer).

Beethoven also studied with Salieri. They left that part out of Amadeus! Ha ha!


----------



## Grosse Fugue (Mar 3, 2010)

Rossini also met Beethoven in Vienna.


----------



## scytheavatar (Aug 27, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozart_and_Beethoven#Did_the_two_ever_meet.3F

No one knows for certain whether the two had meet, and even if they had meet whether Mozart had actually praised Beethoven or given him a thumbs down. I do think that evidence that they had met is weak and it's much more likely that the two had never met.



Edward Elgar said:


> He went to Vienna three years later but had to make to with Haydn (although I think there is more of Haydn in Beethoven's music than any other composer).


There is more of Haydn in Mozart's music than any other composer too. He was a giant of classical music and one of the most influential composers of all time. But I do think that Beethoven viewed Haydn as a flop teacher, who didn't spend enough time with him. But certainly he remained a fan of Haydn's music.


----------

